# Help please my mac has a virus



## Hackney (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello
Please could you help me. I have a MacBook Pro and I think I have a virus. my Mac has slowed down tremendously and is now at the point where I cant even open a web page. How can I post so that you could take a look at what's going on? Really grateful for your help.
Thank you.


----------



## Hackney (Mar 11, 2011)

Do I need to post an error log or something? And how would I do that please?


----------



## Alucard- (Oct 8, 2008)

Due to the nature that the OS X is built, it is extremely rare of a Mac getting an actual Virus. 

First things first. What is the version of the Mac OS? (Apple Logo, About this Mac). Also please list your specs here. (CPU, Memory)

After that, as a first step, when the Mac is slowing down, open up Activity Monitor ( Top right hand corner on the Spotlight, and type in Activity. It should be the first option there.)

With Activity Monitor open, click one on "CPU %" and let us know the top most application listed, and the number under CPU %. It may very well be a runaway app slowing down your Mac.

Edit. Also open up terminal. Type in the following. After every line hit Enter(Return).

cd ..
cd ..
(Now you should see "Your-iMac:/ username$")
now type: cd Applications/
and then: ls

please paste the output on your reply.


----------



## Hackney (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Alucard, 

I hope you are well. 

Thanks for getting back to my post, I really appreciate it. 

I do think my mac has a bug as for some reason it's taking a slight bit longer to load up and as soon as I click on anything on my desktop the 'spinning pizza' come up and I have to wait a minute before I can do anything. 

Also when I first start up the mac I've never had this before but something called 'Open MacKeeper' pops up and asks me to run? 

Hardware Overview:

Version of the Mac is - OSX 10.6.8 
Model Name: MacBook Pro
Model Identifier: MacBookPro8,2
Processor Name: Intel Core i7
Processor Speed: 2.3 GHz
Number of Processors: 1
Total Number of Cores: 4
L2 Cache (per Core): 256 KB
L3 Cache: 8 MB
Memory: 8 GB
Boot ROM Version: MBP81.0047.B27
SMC Version (system): 1.69f4
Serial Number (system): C02FM1CEDF91
Hardware UUID: DE92E45C-714A-5AD9-B14D-66ABA7DB632E
Sudden Motion Sensor:
State: Enabled

/////////////////

In Activity Monitor this is the one that was peaking at the most - 

Process Name = Kernel_task
CPU = 3.0

/////////////////

Also not sure if I've done the Terminal stuff correctly but here is the full txt -

Last login: Tue May 7 21:42:32 on console
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:~ landedrecords$ 
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:~ landedrecords$ cd ..
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:Users landedrecords$ cd ..
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:/ landedrecords$ cd Applications/
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:Applications landedrecords$ Is
-bash: Is: command not found
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:Applications landedrecords$ 

/////////////////

Thanks for your help, Alucard. 

Regards, 

Hackney


----------



## Hackney (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Alucard, 

I've just done a few things after some further research - 

1. Uninstalled MacKeeper.
2. Carried out Disk Utility - Repair Disk Permissions.

And my Mac is running better but still slower than normal.

Any advice would be very much appreciated. 

Cheers, 

Hackney.


----------



## Alucard- (Oct 8, 2008)

Well you're half way there. 

By the way it's LS not IS. That's why it's giving you the error. 

You can try creating a new Administrator user and see if you get the same slowdowns in it as well. This would narrow it down as to what might be the fault. 

If the new user is lightning fast, go back in your user. 

Click on Finder, then go to the menu bar on "Go" and then, Home -> Library -> Caches. Delete the contents of Caches. Again Go -> Computer -> Macintosh HD -> Library -> Caches. Same here. Last one... Go -> Computer -> System -> Library -> Caches. 

Then go in System Preferences -> Accounts -> click on the Login Items tab on the right, and delete all the entries there. Restart the Mac and empty the Trash. 

Also do you see any applications using an excessive amount of RAM? In Activity Monitor Do the same you did with CPU, but this time using the Memory numbers.

Regards,
Alucard-


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I would agree with what Alucard said with a few exceptions.

1) If your current account is a normal non-admin account, create a new one of the same for testing.
Don't introduce new variables when narrowing down the problem.

2) Generally deleting caches isn't the cause of general system slow downs and can actually slow down the system.
If you have a corrupt cache file, you usually should be some error messages pertaining to it in the log files.
Source: http://www.macworld.com/article/1133684/maintenance_intro.html

3) Instead of deleting all auto start Login entries (unless there are some the user doesn't want), just hold the shift key when logging in and Login Items will not be run.

Hackney, using /Applications/Utilities/Console and attaching a copy of your log file might be useful to spot problem areas.
(need the full log, just snippets usually isn't good enough)


----------



## Hackney (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Alucard / Headrush

Thanks for your help on this, I really appreciate it.

@ Alucard - 

I used LS this time and this is what came back - 

Last login: Thu May 9 19:18:54 on console
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:~ landedrecords$ 
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:~ landedrecords$ cd ..
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:Users landedrecords$ cd ..
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:/ landedrecords$ LS
Applications cores
Cyberduck.app dev
LIFE INSURANCE BIZO etc
Library home
Live 8.2.2 mach_kernel
Network net
Photos private
Softwre sbin
System the mo ped guy.rtf
User Guides And Information tmp
Users usr
Volumes var
bin
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:/ landedrecords$


----------



## Hackney (Mar 11, 2011)

@ Headrush

Thanks for your help on this.

That's some great maintenance tips for sure, thanks.

Here is the list from my console, can you see anything there? -

03/05/2013 00:14:28 firefox[162] invalid drawable
03/05/2013 00:20:47 com.apple.backupd-auto[870] Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - time machine destination not resolvable.
03/05/2013 00:45:47 [0x0-0x14014].org.mozilla.firefox[162] NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down
03/05/2013 00:49:51 [0x0-0x14014].org.mozilla.firefox[162] NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down
03/05/2013 00:49:52 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[118] ([0x0-0x24024].com.apple.Safari[219]) Exited: Killed
03/05/2013 00:49:52 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[118] ([0x0-0x69069].com.apple.Preview[752]) Exited: Killed
03/05/2013 00:49:52 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[118] (com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent[145]) Exited: Killed
03/05/2013 00:49:52 [0x0-0x18018].com.getdropbox.dropbox[167] <_FuncPtr object at 0x735b78>
03/05/2013 00:49:52 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[118] ([0x0-0x1a01a].com.apple.ImageCaptureExtension2[185]) Exited: Killed
03/05/2013 06:29:28 com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***
03/05/2013 06:29:49 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP IO Monitor
03/05/2013 06:29:49 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP Trap Monitor
03/05/2013 06:29:50 com.apple.WindowServer[73] Fri May 3 06:29:50 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home WindowServer[73] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
03/05/2013 06:29:52 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.xprotectupdater[20]) Exited with exit code: 252
03/05/2013 06:30:10 com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[118] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.versioncueCS4.monitor.plist
03/05/2013 06:30:10 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[116] (com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
03/05/2013 06:30:18 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[116] (com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[139]) Exited with exit code: 1
03/05/2013 06:30:22 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[116] ([email protected]rvices[147]) Exited with exit code: 1
03/05/2013 06:30:22 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[116] (com.apple.mrt.uiagent[138]) Exited with exit code: 255
03/05/2013 06:30:34 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[116] (0x100200610.mach_init.VersionCueCS4monitor) Failed to check-in!
03/05/2013 06:30:36 MIDIServer[174] MIDIServer [174] starting; arch=x86_64
03/05/2013 06:30:39 MIDIServer[174] PlugIn EmagicUSBMIDIDriver.plugin -- /Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers/ does not contain a supported architecture.
03/05/2013 06:30:39 MIDIServer[174] MIDIServer relaunching because a 32-bit driver was found
03/05/2013 06:30:39 MIDIServer[174] MIDIServer [174] starting; arch=i386
03/05/2013 06:30:58 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: Entered INJECT_pthread_entry
03/05/2013 06:30:58 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: Installing event loop timer
03/05/2013 06:30:58 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: proc: 0x1006c8e53
03/05/2013 06:30:58 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: upp: 0x1006c8e53
03/05/2013 06:30:58 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: InstallEventLoopTimer: 0x7fff8628cd78
03/05/2013 06:30:58 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: GetMainEventLoop: 0x7fff8628cbe1
03/05/2013 06:30:58 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: timer installed!
03/05/2013 06:30:58 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: Loading /Library/DropboxHelperTools/Dropbox_u501/DropboxBundle.bundle/Contents/MacOS/DropboxBundle
03/05/2013 06:30:58 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: dlopen returned: 0x1031101b0
03/05/2013 06:30:58 com.apple.Finder[122] module initializer in main thread?: 1
03/05/2013 06:31:17 AppleMobileBackup[209] WARNING: Backing up 639ff2e7d1011ec18aad2029deb2bd8ac5c2fc9a
03/05/2013 06:31:17 [0x0-0x18018].com.apple.iTunes[170] 2013-05-03 06:31:17.097 AppleMobileBackup[209:903] WARNING: Backing up 639ff2e7d1011ec18aad2029deb2bd8ac5c2fc9a
03/05/2013 06:32:19 [0x0-0x18018].com.apple.iTunes[170] Child with pid 209 exited normally
03/05/2013 06:32:21 [0x0-0x18018].com.apple.iTunes[170] Child: Can't write length for data
03/05/2013 06:32:21 [0x0-0x18018].com.apple.iTunes[170] Child: Couldn't write response, exiting...
03/05/2013 06:32:21 SyncServer[199] [110fe0] |SyncManager|Warning| removing client com.microsoft.Outlook.SyncServicesAgent from plan because I couldn't send it a sync alert
03/05/2013 06:32:23 AddressBookSync[219] Process com.apple.AddressBook.sync deleting 3 contacts
03/05/2013 06:32:23 com.apple.syncservices.SyncServer[199] 2013-05-03 06:32:23.212 AddressBookSync[219:903] Process com.apple.AddressBook.sync deleting 3 contacts
03/05/2013 06:34:16 [0x0-0x18018].com.apple.iTunes[170] Parent: Error or timeout on select
03/05/2013 06:34:16 [0x0-0x18018].com.apple.iTunes[170] Child with pid 188 exited normally
03/05/2013 06:34:16 [0x0-0x18018].com.apple.iTunes[170] Child with pid 188 exited normally
03/05/2013 06:34:16 [0x0-0x18018].com.apple.iTunes[170] ATHostConnectionDestroy 0x1a184940
03/05/2013 06:34:16 [0x0-0x18018].com.apple.iTunes[170] Version from driver for Certificates 1
03/05/2013 06:34:30 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[116] (com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent[141]) Exited: Killed
03/05/2013 06:34:30 [0x0-0x16016].com.getdropbox.dropbox[166] <_FuncPtr object at 0x735b78>
03/05/2013 06:34:30 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[116] ([0x0-0x19019].com.apple.ImageCaptureExtension2[173]) Exited: Killed
03/05/2013 13:53:32 com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***
03/05/2013 13:54:05 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP IO Monitor
03/05/2013 13:54:05 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP Trap Monitor
03/05/2013 13:54:07 com.apple.WindowServer[62] Fri May 3 13:54:07 LANDED-Recordss-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[62] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
03/05/2013 13:54:10 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.xprotectupdater[20]) Exited with exit code: 252
03/05/2013 13:54:44 com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[124] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.versioncueCS4.monitor.plist
03/05/2013 13:54:44 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[119] (com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
03/05/2013 13:54:55 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[119] (com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[145]) Exited with exit code: 1
03/05/2013 13:54:56 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[119] ([email protected]rvices[153]) Exited with exit code: 1
03/05/2013 13:54:57 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[119] (com.apple.mrt.uiagent[144]) Exited with exit code: 255
03/05/2013 13:55:08 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[119] (0x100502ea0.mach_init.VersionCueCS4monitor) Failed to check-in!
03/05/2013 13:55:09 MIDIServer[173] MIDIServer [173] starting; arch=x86_64
03/05/2013 13:55:11 MIDIServer[173] PlugIn EmagicUSBMIDIDriver.plugin -- /Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers/ does not contain a supported architecture.
03/05/2013 13:55:11 MIDIServer[173] MIDIServer relaunching because a 32-bit driver was found
03/05/2013 13:55:11 MIDIServer[173] MIDIServer [173] starting; arch=i386
03/05/2013 13:55:22 firefox[174] invalid drawable
03/05/2013 13:55:30 com.apple.Finder[128] Dropbox: Entered INJECT_pthread_entry
03/05/2013 13:55:30 com.apple.Finder[128] Dropbox: Installing event loop timer
03/05/2013 13:55:30 com.apple.Finder[128] Dropbox: proc: 0x1006cae53
03/05/2013 13:55:30 com.apple.Finder[128] Dropbox: upp: 0x1006cae53
03/05/2013 13:55:30 com.apple.Finder[128] Dropbox: InstallEventLoopTimer: 0x7fff8628cd78
03/05/2013 13:55:30 com.apple.Finder[128] Dropbox: GetMainEventLoop: 0x7fff8628cbe1
03/05/2013 13:55:30 com.apple.Finder[128] Dropbox: timer installed!
03/05/2013 13:55:30 com.apple.Finder[128] Dropbox: Loading /Library/DropboxHelperTools/Dropbox_u501/DropboxBundle.bundle/Contents/MacOS/DropboxBundle
03/05/2013 13:55:30 com.apple.Finder[128] Dropbox: dlopen returned: 0x10133d980
03/05/2013 13:55:30 com.apple.Finder[128] module initializer in main thread?: 1
03/05/2013 13:56:31 firefox[174] invalid drawable
03/05/2013 13:59:44 firefox[174] invalid drawable
03/05/2013 13:59:52 firefox[174] invalid drawable
03/05/2013 15:42:55 com.apple.UserEventAgent-Aqua[139] dontAutoLoad = EMPTY!
03/05/2013 15:43:00 firefox[174] invalid drawable
03/05/2013 15:43:25 [0x0-0x41041].backupd-helper[266] Not starting Time Machine backup after wake - failed to resolve alias to backup volume
03/05/2013 15:44:16 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Fri May 3 15:44:16 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[193] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
03/05/2013 15:44:16 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Fri May 3 15:44:16 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[193] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
03/05/2013 15:44:16 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Fri May 3 15:44:16 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[193] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
03/05/2013 15:44:16 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Fri May 3 15:44:16 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[193] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
03/05/2013 15:44:16 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Fri May 3 15:44:16 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[193] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
03/05/2013 15:44:16 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Fri May 3 15:44:16 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[193] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
03/05/2013 15:44:16 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Fri May 3 15:44:16 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[193] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
03/05/2013 15:44:16 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Fri May 3 15:44:16 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[193] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
03/05/2013 15:44:16 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Fri May 3 15:44:16 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[193] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
03/05/2013 15:44:16 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Fri May 3 15:44:16 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[193] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
03/05/2013 15:44:16 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Fri May 3 15:44:16 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[193] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
03/05/2013 15:44:16 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Fri May 3 15:44:16 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[193] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
03/05/2013 15:44:16 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Fri May 3 15:44:16 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[193] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
03/05/2013 16:16:40 com.apple.backupd-auto[399] Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - time machine destination not resolvable.
03/05/2013 16:17:18 SubmitDiagInfo[403] Cleaning up expired diagnostic messages database at path: /var/log/DiagnosticMessages/2013.04.03.asl
03/05/2013 17:16:40 com.apple.backupd-auto[492] Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - time machine destination not resolvable.
03/05/2013 18:16:40 com.apple.backupd-auto[579] Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - time machine destination not resolvable.
04/05/2013 10:54:43 com.apple.UserEventAgent-Aqua[139] dontAutoLoad = EMPTY!
04/05/2013 10:54:43 SystemUIServer[127] It does not make sense to draw an image when [NSGraphicsContext currentContext] is nil. This is a programming error. Break on _NSWarnForDrawingImageWithNoCurrentContext to debug. This will be logged only once. This may break in the future.
04/05/2013 10:55:38 [0x0-0x8a08a].backupd-helper[764] Not starting Time Machine backup after wake - failed to resolve alias to backup volume
04/05/2013 10:56:06 firefox[174] invalid drawable
04/05/2013 11:08:42 SubmitDiagInfo[820] Cleaning up expired diagnostic messages database at path: /var/log/DiagnosticMessages/2013.04.04.asl
04/05/2013 12:11:02 com.apple.UserEventAgent-Aqua[139] dontAutoLoad = EMPTY!
04/05/2013 12:11:37 [0x0-0x9b09b].backupd-helper[837] Not starting Time Machine backup after wake - failed to resolve alias to backup volume
04/05/2013 12:11:37 [0x0-0x9a09a].backupd-helper[836] Not starting Time Machine backup after wake - failed to resolve alias to backup volume
05/05/2013 08:28:10 com.apple.UserEventAgent-Aqua[139] dontAutoLoad = EMPTY!
05/05/2013 08:28:41 [0x0-0x9f09f].backupd-helper[857] Not starting Time Machine backup after wake - failed to resolve alias to backup volume
05/05/2013 08:28:42 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] objc[952]: Class FPIMRootActions is implemented in both /Applications/Utilities/Adobe Flash Player Install Manager.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Flash Player Install Manager and /Library/PreferencePanes/Flash Player.prefPane/Contents/MacOS/Flash Player. One of the two will be used. Which one is undefined.
05/05/2013 08:49:40 firefox[174] invalid drawable
05/05/2013 08:50:29 [0x0-0x44044].com.apple.Preview[277] failed to find PDF header: `%PDF' not found.
05/05/2013 08:50:29 Preview[277] PVPDFPageContainer initWithURL:file://localhost/Users/landedrecords/Desktop/LANDED007_4.pdf failed, error = Error Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=259 UserInfo=0x11a9876a0 "The file "LANDED007_4.pdf" could not be opened."
05/05/2013 08:52:59 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down
05/05/2013 09:11:44 firefox[174] invalid drawable
05/05/2013 09:18:08 SubmitDiagInfo[1034] Submitted hang report: /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Logic Pro_2013-04-28-220901_LANDED-Recordss-MacBook-Pro.hang
05/05/2013 09:18:11 SubmitDiagInfo[1034] SubmitDiagInfo successfully uploaded 72 diagnostic messages.
05/05/2013 09:23:36 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down
05/05/2013 09:34:55 firefox[174] invalid drawable
05/05/2013 09:35:21 [0x0-0xaf0af].backupd-helper[1065] Not starting Time Machine backup after wake - failed to resolve alias to backup volume
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:00:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] Sun May 5 10:00:38 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[1050] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
05/05/2013 10:05:25 rcd[1142] Error loading /Library/ScriptingAdditions/Adobe Unit Types.osax/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Unit Types: dlopen(/Library/ScriptingAdditions/Adobe Unit Types.osax/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Unit Types, 262): no suitable image found. Did find:
/Library/ScriptingAdditions/Adobe Unit Types.osax/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Unit Types: no matching architecture in universal wrapper
05/05/2013 10:05:25 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[119] rcd: OpenScripting.framework - scripting addition "/Library/ScriptingAdditions/Adobe Unit Types.osax" declares no loadable handlers.
05/05/2013 10:06:05 firefox[174] invalid drawable
05/05/2013 10:19:45 com.apple.backupd-auto[1163] Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - time machine destination not resolvable.
05/05/2013 11:19:45 com.apple.backupd-auto[1254] Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - time machine destination not resolvable.
05/05/2013 22:38:32 [0x0-0xd20d2].backupd-helper[1301] Not starting Time Machine backup after wake - failed to resolve alias to backup volume
05/05/2013 22:50:38 firefox[174] -deltaZ is deprecated for NSEventTypeMagnify. Please use -magnification.
05/05/2013 22:53:28 [0x0-0xb70b7].com.apple.iTunes[1117] Version from driver for Certificates 1
05/05/2013 22:53:52 firefox[174] invalid drawable
05/05/2013 22:57:36 [0x0-0x1a01a].org.mozilla.firefox[174] NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down
05/05/2013 23:01:03 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[119] ([0x0-0x44044].com.apple.Preview[277]) Exited: Killed
05/05/2013 23:01:03 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[119] (com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent[147]) Exited: Killed
05/05/2013 23:01:03 [0x0-0x18018].com.getdropbox.dropbox[170] <_FuncPtr object at 0x735b78>
06/05/2013 05:14:51 com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***
06/05/2013 05:15:08 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP IO Monitor
06/05/2013 05:15:08 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP Trap Monitor
06/05/2013 05:15:09 com.apple.WindowServer[71] Mon May 6 05:15:09 LANDED-Recordss-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[71] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
06/05/2013 05:15:12 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.xprotectupdater[20]) Exited with exit code: 252
06/05/2013 05:15:28 com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[118] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.versioncueCS4.monitor.plist
06/05/2013 05:15:28 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[116] (com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
06/05/2013 05:15:38 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[116] (com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[137]) Exited with exit code: 1
06/05/2013 05:15:40  com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[116] ([email protected]rvices[145]) Exited with exit code: 1
06/05/2013 05:15:41 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[116] (com.apple.mrt.uiagent[136]) Exited with exit code: 255
06/05/2013 05:15:49 SystemUIServer[121] It does not make sense to draw an image when [NSGraphicsContext currentContext] is nil. This is a programming error. Break on _NSWarnForDrawingImageWithNoCurrentContext to debug. This will be logged only once. This may break in the future.
06/05/2013 05:15:51 MIDIServer[168] MIDIServer [168] starting; arch=x86_64
06/05/2013 05:15:55 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[116] (0x100200ae0.mach_init.VersionCueCS4monitor) Failed to check-in!
06/05/2013 05:15:56 MIDIServer[168] PlugIn EmagicUSBMIDIDriver.plugin -- /Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers/ does not contain a supported architecture.
06/05/2013 05:15:56 MIDIServer[168] MIDIServer relaunching because a 32-bit driver was found
06/05/2013 05:15:56 MIDIServer[168] MIDIServer [168] starting; arch=i386
06/05/2013 05:16:08 firefox[171] invalid drawable
06/05/2013 05:16:15 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: Entered INJECT_pthread_entry
06/05/2013 05:16:15 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: Installing event loop timer
06/05/2013 05:16:15 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: proc: 0x1006c8e53
06/05/2013 05:16:15 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: upp: 0x1006c8e53
06/05/2013 05:16:15 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: InstallEventLoopTimer: 0x7fff8628cd78
06/05/2013 05:16:15 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: GetMainEventLoop: 0x7fff8628cbe1
06/05/2013 05:16:15 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: timer installed!
06/05/2013 05:16:15 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: Loading /Library/DropboxHelperTools/Dropbox_u501/DropboxBundle.bundle/Contents/MacOS/DropboxBundle
06/05/2013 05:16:15 com.apple.Finder[122] Dropbox: dlopen returned: 0x113105710
06/05/2013 05:16:15 com.apple.Finder[122] module initializer in main thread?: 1
06/05/2013 05:17:58 firefox[171] invalid drawable
06/05/2013 05:19:36 com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***
06/05/2013 05:20:15 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP IO Monitor
06/05/2013 05:20:15 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP Trap Monitor
06/05/2013 05:20:20 com.apple.WindowServer[62] Mon May 6 05:20:20 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home WindowServer[62] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
06/05/2013 05:20:21 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.xprotectupdater[20]) Exited with exit code: 252
06/05/2013 05:20:38 com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[119] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.versioncueCS4.monitor.plist
06/05/2013 05:20:38 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
06/05/2013 05:20:47 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[138]) Exited with exit code: 1
06/05/2013 05:20:51 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] ([email protected]rvices[146]) Exited with exit code: 1
06/05/2013 05:20:52 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.mrt.uiagent[137]) Exited with exit code: 255
06/05/2013 05:21:05 MIDIServer[170] MIDIServer [170] starting; arch=x86_64
06/05/2013 05:21:07 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (0x100200610.mach_init.VersionCueCS4monitor) Failed to check-in!
06/05/2013 05:21:07 MIDIServer[170] PlugIn EmagicUSBMIDIDriver.plugin -- /Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers/ does not contain a supported architecture.
06/05/2013 05:21:07 MIDIServer[170] MIDIServer relaunching because a 32-bit driver was found
06/05/2013 05:21:08 MIDIServer[170] MIDIServer [170] starting; arch=i386
06/05/2013 05:21:22 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: Entered INJECT_pthread_entry
06/05/2013 05:21:22 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: Installing event loop timer
06/05/2013 05:21:22 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: proc: 0x113919e53
06/05/2013 05:21:22 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: upp: 0x113919e53
06/05/2013 05:21:22 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: InstallEventLoopTimer: 0x7fff8628cd78
06/05/2013 05:21:22 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: GetMainEventLoop: 0x7fff8628cbe1
06/05/2013 05:21:22 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: timer installed!
06/05/2013 05:21:22 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: Loading /Library/DropboxHelperTools/Dropbox_u501/DropboxBundle.bundle/Contents/MacOS/DropboxBundle
06/05/2013 05:21:22 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: dlopen returned: 0x1005b1190
06/05/2013 05:21:22 com.apple.Finder[123] module initializer in main thread?: 1
06/05/2013 05:23:21 firefox[196] invalid drawable
06/05/2013 05:50:39 System Preferences[381] Could not connect the action resetLocationWarningsSheetOk: to target of class AppleSecurity_Pref
06/05/2013 05:50:39 System Preferences[381] Could not connect the action resetLocationWarningsSheetCancel: to target of class AppleSecurity_Pref
06/05/2013 06:01:33 firefox[196] invalid drawable
06/05/2013 06:01:48 firefox[196] invalid drawable
06/05/2013 06:20:11 com.apple.backupd-auto[485] Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - time machine destination not resolvable.
06/05/2013 06:30:37 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.suhelperd[431]) Exited with exit code: 2
06/05/2013 06:30:37 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent[140]) Exited: Killed
06/05/2013 06:30:37 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] ([0x0-0x18018].com.apple.Preview[171]) Exited: Killed
06/05/2013 06:30:37 [0x0-0x17017].com.getdropbox.dropbox[163] <_FuncPtr object at 0x735b78>
06/05/2013 06:30:37 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] ([0x0-0x19019].com.apple.ImageCaptureExtension2[191]) Exited: Killed
06/05/2013 06:30:37 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] ([0x0-0x2e02e].com.apple.SoftwareUpdate[430]) Exited: Killed
06/05/2013 06:30:39 com.apple.WindowServer[510] Mon May 6 06:30:39 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home WindowServer[510] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
06/05/2013 06:35:11 com.apple.mrt.uiagent[2802] Mon May 6 06:35:11 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home MRTAgent[2802] <Warning>: 3891612: (connectAndCheck) Untrusted apps are not allowed to connect to or launch Window Server before login.
06/05/2013 06:35:11 com.apple.mrt.uiagent[2802] Mon May 6 06:35:11 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home MRTAgent[2802] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
06/05/2013 06:35:11 com.apple.mrt.uiagent[2802] _RegisterApplication(), FAILED TO establish the default connection to the WindowServer, _CGSDefaultConnection() is NULL.
06/05/2013 06:35:29 [0x0-0x3f03f].com.apple.SoftwareUpdate[519] /: no supported helper partitions to update.
06/05/2013 06:35:44 com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***
06/05/2013 06:36:23 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP IO Monitor
06/05/2013 06:36:23 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP Trap Monitor
06/05/2013 06:36:25 com.apple.WindowServer[73] Mon May 6 06:36:25 LANDED-Recordss-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[73] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
06/05/2013 06:36:28 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.xprotectupdater[20]) Exited with exit code: 252
06/05/2013 06:37:45 com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[127]  launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.versioncueCS4.monitor.plist
06/05/2013 06:37:45 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[125] (com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
06/05/2013 06:37:53 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[125] (com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[149]) Exited with exit code: 1
06/05/2013 06:37:54 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[125] (com.apple.mrt.uiagent[148]) Exited with exit code: 255
06/05/2013 06:37:56 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[125] ([email protected]rvices[157]) Exited with exit code: 1
06/05/2013 06:38:02 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[125] (0x100302aa0.mach_init.VersionCueCS4monitor) Failed to check-in!
06/05/2013 06:38:04 MIDIServer[174] MIDIServer [174] starting; arch=x86_64
06/05/2013 06:38:05 MIDIServer[174] PlugIn EmagicUSBMIDIDriver.plugin -- /Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers/ does not contain a supported architecture.
06/05/2013 06:38:05 MIDIServer[174] MIDIServer relaunching because a 32-bit driver was found
06/05/2013 06:38:06 MIDIServer[174] MIDIServer [174] starting; arch=i386
06/05/2013 06:40:31 com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***
06/05/2013 06:41:00 com.apple.WindowServer[71] Mon May 6 06:41:00 LANDED-Recordss-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[71] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
06/05/2013 06:41:04 com.apple.SystemStarter[22] Starting HP IO Monitor
06/05/2013 06:41:04 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.xprotectupdater[19]) Exited with exit code: 252
06/05/2013 06:41:05 com.apple.SystemStarter[22] Starting HP Trap Monitor
06/05/2013 06:41:14 com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[119] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.versioncueCS4.monitor.plist
06/05/2013 06:41:14 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
06/05/2013 06:41:23 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[141]) Exited with exit code: 1
06/05/2013 06:41:24 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] ([email protected]rvices[149]) Exited with exit code: 1
06/05/2013 06:41:26 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.mrt.uiagent[140]) Exited with exit code: 255
06/05/2013 21:26:33 com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***
06/05/2013 21:27:08 com.apple.WindowServer[60] Mon May 6 21:27:08 LANDED-Recordss-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[60] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
06/05/2013 21:27:10 com.apple.SystemStarter[22] Starting HP IO Monitor
06/05/2013 21:27:10 com.apple.SystemStarter[22] Starting HP Trap Monitor
06/05/2013 21:27:11 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.xprotectupdater[19]) Exited with exit code: 252
06/05/2013 21:27:20 com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[119] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.versioncueCS4.monitor.plist
06/05/2013 21:27:20 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
06/05/2013 21:27:21 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[139]) Exited with exit code: 1
06/05/2013 21:27:22 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.mrt.uiagent[138]) Exited with exit code: 255
06/05/2013 21:27:24 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] ([email protected]rvices[147]) Exited with exit code: 1
06/05/2013 21:27:26 MIDIServer[166] MIDIServer [166] starting; arch=x86_64
06/05/2013 21:27:30 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (0x100200d10.mach_init.VersionCueCS4monitor) Failed to check-in!
06/05/2013 21:27:30 MIDIServer[166] PlugIn EmagicUSBMIDIDriver.plugin -- /Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers/ does not contain a supported architecture.
06/05/2013 21:27:30 MIDIServer[166] MIDIServer relaunching because a 32-bit driver was found
06/05/2013 21:27:30 MIDIServer[166] MIDIServer [166] starting; arch=i386
06/05/2013 21:27:48 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: Entered INJECT_pthread_entry
06/05/2013 21:27:48 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: Installing event loop timer
06/05/2013 21:27:48 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: proc: 0x10073be53
06/05/2013 21:27:48 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: upp: 0x10073be53
06/05/2013 21:27:48 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: InstallEventLoopTimer: 0x7fff8502bd78
06/05/2013 21:27:48 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: GetMainEventLoop: 0x7fff8502bbe1
06/05/2013 21:27:48 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: timer installed!
06/05/2013 21:27:48 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: Loading /Library/DropboxHelperTools/Dropbox_u501/DropboxBundle.bundle/Contents/MacOS/DropboxBundle
06/05/2013 21:27:48 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: dlopen returned: 0x10153ff70
06/05/2013 21:27:48 com.apple.Finder[123] module initializer in main thread?: 1
06/05/2013 21:57:15 firefox[276] invalid drawable
06/05/2013 21:57:31 firefox[276] invalid drawable
06/05/2013 21:59:33 MacKeeper[305] *** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x10190e760 of class NSPathStore2 autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
06/05/2013 21:59:33 MacKeeper[305] *** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x1019126e0 of class NSPathStore2 autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
06/05/2013 21:59:39 QTKitServer[311] *** CVOpenGLTextureCache: Forced to manually upload an IOSurface backed pixel buffer because it uses a non-native pixel format. Break on CVOpenGLTextureCache_IOSurfaceNotInNativePixelFormat() to debug.
06/05/2013 21:59:39 [0x0-0x30030].com.zeobit.MacKeeper[305] 2013-05-06 21:59:39.917 QTKitServer[311:5a03] *** CVOpenGLTextureCache: Forced to manually upload an IOSurface backed pixel buffer because it uses a non-native pixel format. Break on CVOpenGLTextureCache_IOSurfaceNotInNativePixelFormat() to debug.
06/05/2013 22:27:08 com.apple.backupd-auto[351] Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - time machine destination not resolvable.
06/05/2013 22:27:20 SubmitDiagInfo[355] Cleaning up expired diagnostic messages database at path: /var/log/DiagnosticMessages/2013.04.06.asl
07/05/2013 21:40:56 SyncServer[419] [110fe0] |SyncServer|Warning| Refreshing watchdog because of a calendar time change alert.
07/05/2013 21:41:31 com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***
07/05/2013 21:42:08 com.apple.WindowServer[63] Tue May 7 21:42:08 LANDED-Recordss-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[63] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
07/05/2013 21:42:15 com.apple.SystemStarter[22] Starting HP IO Monitor
07/05/2013 21:42:15 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.xprotectupdater[19]) Exited with exit code: 252
07/05/2013 21:42:15 com.apple.SystemStarter[22] Starting HP Trap Monitor
07/05/2013 21:42:32 com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[119] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.versioncueCS4.monitor.plist
07/05/2013 21:42:32 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
07/05/2013 21:42:41 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[142]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 21:42:44 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] ([email protected]rvices[150]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 21:42:44 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.mrt.uiagent[141]) Exited with exit code: 255
07/05/2013 21:42:52 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (0x1005003a0.mach_init.VersionCueCS4monitor) Failed to check-in!
07/05/2013 21:42:52 MIDIServer[170] MIDIServer [170] starting; arch=x86_64
07/05/2013 21:42:54 MIDIServer[170] PlugIn EmagicUSBMIDIDriver.plugin -- /Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers/ does not contain a supported architecture.
07/05/2013 21:42:54 MIDIServer[170] MIDIServer relaunching because a 32-bit driver was found
07/05/2013 21:42:54 MIDIServer[170] MIDIServer [170] starting; arch=i386
07/05/2013 21:43:08 com.apple.Finder[125] Dropbox: Entered INJECT_pthread_entry
07/05/2013 21:43:08 com.apple.Finder[125] Dropbox: Installing event loop timer
07/05/2013 21:43:08 com.apple.Finder[125] Dropbox: proc: 0x1006c8e53
07/05/2013 21:43:08 com.apple.Finder[125] Dropbox: upp: 0x1006c8e53
07/05/2013 21:43:08 com.apple.Finder[125] Dropbox: InstallEventLoopTimer: 0x7fff8502bd78
07/05/2013 21:43:08 com.apple.Finder[125] Dropbox: GetMainEventLoop: 0x7fff8502bbe1
07/05/2013 21:43:08 com.apple.Finder[125] Dropbox: timer installed!
07/05/2013 21:43:08 com.apple.Finder[125] Dropbox: Loading /Library/DropboxHelperTools/Dropbox_u501/DropboxBundle.bundle/Contents/MacOS/DropboxBundle
07/05/2013 21:43:08 com.apple.Finder[125] Dropbox: dlopen returned: 0x10143cc90
07/05/2013 21:43:08 com.apple.Finder[125] module initializer in main thread?: 1
07/05/2013 21:43:16 firefox[186] invalid drawable
07/05/2013 21:58:35 MacKeeper[240] *** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x10180fce0 of class NSPathStore2 autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
07/05/2013 21:58:35 MacKeeper[240] *** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x101813c60 of class NSPathStore2 autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
07/05/2013 21:58:43 QTKitServer[245] *** CVOpenGLTextureCache: Forced to manually upload an IOSurface backed pixel buffer because it uses a non-native pixel format. Break on CVOpenGLTextureCache_IOSurfaceNotInNativePixelFormat() to debug.
07/05/2013 21:58:43 [0x0-0x26026].com.zeobit.MacKeeper[240] 2013-05-07 21:58:43.396 QTKitServer[245:5a03] *** CVOpenGLTextureCache: Forced to manually upload an IOSurface backed pixel buffer because it uses a non-native pixel format. Break on CVOpenGLTextureCache_IOSurfaceNotInNativePixelFormat() to debug.
07/05/2013 22:10:14 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.suhelperd[259]) Exited with exit code: 2
07/05/2013 22:13:24 firefox[186] -deltaZ is deprecated for NSEventTypeMagnify. Please use -magnification.
07/05/2013 22:30:43 firefox[186] invalid drawable
07/05/2013 22:41:15 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper[517]) posix_spawn("/Applications/MacKeeper.app/Contents/Resources/MacKeeper Helper.app/Contents/MacOS/MacKeeper Helper", ...): No such file or directory
07/05/2013 22:41:15 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper[517]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 22:41:15 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:15 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] Tue May 7 22:41:15 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[196] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
07/05/2013 22:41:17 [0x0-0x2e02e].com.apple.ActivityMonitor[444] Tue May 7 22:41:17 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home Activity Monitor[444] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: _CGSLockWindow: Cannot synchronize window backing surface
07/05/2013 22:41:17  [0x0-0x2e02e].com.apple.ActivityMonitor[444] Tue May 7 22:41:17 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home Activity Monitor[444] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
07/05/2013 22:41:25 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper[521]) posix_spawn("/Applications/MacKeeper.app/Contents/Resources/MacKeeper Helper.app/Contents/MacOS/MacKeeper Helper", ...): No such file or directory
07/05/2013 22:41:25 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper[521]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 22:41:25 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds
07/05/2013 22:41:35 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper[522]) posix_spawn("/Applications/MacKeeper.app/Contents/Resources/MacKeeper Helper.app/Contents/MacOS/MacKeeper Helper", ...): No such file or directory
07/05/2013 22:41:35 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper[522]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 22:41:35 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds
07/05/2013 22:41:45 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper[526]) posix_spawn("/Applications/MacKeeper.app/Contents/Resources/MacKeeper Helper.app/Contents/MacOS/MacKeeper Helper", ...): No such file or directory
07/05/2013 22:41:45 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper[526]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 22:41:45 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds
07/05/2013 22:41:55 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper[528]) posix_spawn("/Applications/MacKeeper.app/Contents/Resources/MacKeeper Helper.app/Contents/MacOS/MacKeeper Helper", ...): No such file or directory
07/05/2013 22:41:55 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper[528]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 22:41:55 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds
07/05/2013 22:42:06 com.apple.backupd-auto[524] Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - time machine destination not resolvable.
07/05/2013 22:42:32 SubmitDiagInfo[531] Cleaning up expired diagnostic messages database at path: /var/log/DiagnosticMessages/2013.04.07.asl
07/05/2013 22:43:34 [0x0-0x18018].org.mozilla.firefox[186] NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down
07/05/2013 22:43:35 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] ([0x0-0x22022].com.apple.Terminal[219]) Exited: Killed
07/05/2013 22:43:35 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] ([0x0-0x30030].com.apple.TextEdit[461]) Exited: Killed
07/05/2013 22:43:35 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] ([0x0-0x2e02e].com.apple.ActivityMonitor[444]) Exited: Killed
07/05/2013 22:43:35 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent[144]) Exited: Killed
07/05/2013 22:43:46 com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***
07/05/2013 22:44:14 com.apple.WindowServer[64] Tue May 7 22:44:14 LANDED-Recordss-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[64] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
07/05/2013 22:44:17 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP IO Monitor
07/05/2013 22:44:17 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP Trap Monitor
07/05/2013 22:44:17 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.xprotectupdater[20]) Exited with exit code: 252
07/05/2013 22:44:23 com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[119] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.versioncueCS4.monitor.plist
07/05/2013 22:44:23 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
07/05/2013 22:44:32 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[141]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 22:44:34 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] ([email protected]rvices[148]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 22:44:34 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.mrt.uiagent[140]) Exited with exit code: 255
07/05/2013 22:44:40 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (0x100102d80.mach_init.VersionCueCS4monitor) Failed to check-in!
07/05/2013 22:44:41 MIDIServer[167] MIDIServer [167] starting; arch=x86_64
07/05/2013 22:44:44 MIDIServer[167] PlugIn EmagicUSBMIDIDriver.plugin -- /Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers/ does not contain a supported architecture.
07/05/2013 22:44:44 MIDIServer[167] MIDIServer relaunching because a 32-bit driver was found
07/05/2013 22:44:44 MIDIServer[167] MIDIServer [167] starting; arch=i386
07/05/2013 22:44:54 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: Entered INJECT_pthread_entry
07/05/2013 22:44:54 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: Installing event loop timer
07/05/2013 22:44:54 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: proc: 0x103641e53
07/05/2013 22:44:54 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: upp: 0x103641e53
07/05/2013 22:44:54 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: InstallEventLoopTimer: 0x7fff8502bd78
07/05/2013 22:44:54 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: GetMainEventLoop: 0x7fff8502bbe1
07/05/2013 22:44:54 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: timer installed!
07/05/2013 22:44:54 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: Loading /Library/DropboxHelperTools/Dropbox_u501/DropboxBundle.bundle/Contents/MacOS/DropboxBundle
07/05/2013 22:44:54 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: dlopen returned: 0x1032197d0
07/05/2013 22:44:54 com.apple.Finder[123] module initializer in main thread?: 1
07/05/2013 22:46:28 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent[143]) Exited: Killed
07/05/2013 22:46:37 com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***
07/05/2013 22:47:10 com.apple.WindowServer[63] Tue May 7 22:47:10 LANDED-Recordss-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[63] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
07/05/2013 22:47:14 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.xprotectupdater[20]) Exited with exit code: 252
07/05/2013 22:47:14 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP IO Monitor
07/05/2013 22:47:14 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP Trap Monitor
07/05/2013 22:47:21 com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[119] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.versioncueCS4.monitor.plist
07/05/2013 22:47:21 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
07/05/2013 22:47:22 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[141]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 22:47:22 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.mrt.uiagent[140]) Exited with exit code: 255
07/05/2013 22:47:23 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (0x100102d80.mach_init.VersionCueCS4monitor) Failed to check-in!
07/05/2013 22:47:23 MIDIServer[161] MIDIServer [161] starting; arch=x86_64
07/05/2013 22:47:23 MIDIServer[161] PlugIn EmagicUSBMIDIDriver.plugin -- /Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers/ does not contain a supported architecture.
07/05/2013 22:47:23 MIDIServer[161] MIDIServer relaunching because a 32-bit driver was found
07/05/2013 22:47:23 MIDIServer[161] MIDIServer [161] starting; arch=i386
07/05/2013 22:47:24 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.CSConfigDotMacCert-jo[email protected][148]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 22:47:26 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: Entered INJECT_pthread_entry
07/05/2013 22:47:26 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: Installing event loop timer
07/05/2013 22:47:26 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: proc: 0x113bbbe53
07/05/2013 22:47:26 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: upp: 0x113bbbe53
07/05/2013 22:47:26 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: InstallEventLoopTimer: 0x7fff8502bd78
07/05/2013 22:47:26 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: GetMainEventLoop: 0x7fff8502bbe1
07/05/2013 22:47:26 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: timer installed!
07/05/2013 22:47:26 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: Loading /Library/DropboxHelperTools/Dropbox_u501/DropboxBundle.bundle/Contents/MacOS/DropboxBundle
07/05/2013 22:47:26 com.apple.Finder[123] Dropbox: dlopen returned: 0x101319ae0
07/05/2013 22:47:26 com.apple.Finder[123] module initializer in main thread?: 1
07/05/2013 22:50:43 firefox[207] invalid drawable
07/05/2013 22:53:15 SystemUIServer[122] It does not make sense to draw an image when [NSGraphicsContext currentContext] is nil. This is a programming error. Break on _NSWarnForDrawingImageWithNoCurrentContext to debug. This will be logged only once. This may break in the future.
07/05/2013 22:54:23 [0x0-0x1f01f].org.mozilla.firefox[207] NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down
07/05/2013 22:54:24 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] ([0x0-0x19019].com.apple.systemevents[190]) Exited: Killed
07/05/2013 22:54:24 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent[143]) Exited: Killed
07/05/2013 22:54:33 com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***
07/05/2013 22:55:29 com.apple.WindowServer[76] Tue May 7 22:55:29 LANDED-Recordss-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[76] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
07/05/2013 22:55:32 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP IO Monitor
07/05/2013 22:55:32 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP Trap Monitor
07/05/2013 22:55:33 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.xprotectupdater[20]) Exited with exit code: 252
07/05/2013 22:55:40 com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[123] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.versioncueCS4.monitor.plist
07/05/2013 22:55:40 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[121] (com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
07/05/2013 22:55:48 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[121] (com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[145]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 22:55:50 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[121] (com.apple.mrt.uiagent[144]) Exited with exit code: 255
07/05/2013 22:55:56 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[121] ([email protected]rvices[152]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 22:55:59 SystemUIServer[126] It does not make sense to draw an image when [NSGraphicsContext currentContext] is nil. This is a programming error. Break on _NSWarnForDrawingImageWithNoCurrentContext to debug. This will be logged only once. This may break in the future.
07/05/2013 22:56:00 MIDIServer[170] MIDIServer [170] starting; arch=x86_64
07/05/2013 22:56:01 MIDIServer[170] PlugIn EmagicUSBMIDIDriver.plugin -- /Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers/ does not contain a supported architecture.
07/05/2013 22:56:01 MIDIServer[170] MIDIServer relaunching because a 32-bit driver was found
07/05/2013 22:56:03 MIDIServer[170] MIDIServer [170] starting; arch=i386
07/05/2013 22:56:03 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[121] (0x100101070.mach_init.VersionCueCS4monitor) Failed to check-in!
07/05/2013 22:56:12 firefox[171] invalid drawable
07/05/2013 23:09:37 firefox[171] -deltaZ is deprecated for NSEventTypeMagnify. Please use -magnification.
07/05/2013 23:24:09 [0x0-0x17017].org.mozilla.firefox[171] NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down
07/05/2013 23:24:10 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[121] ([0x0-0x1f01f].com.apple.TextEdit[226]) Exited: Killed
07/05/2013 23:24:10 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[121] (com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent[147]) Exited: Killed
07/05/2013 23:24:20 com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***
07/05/2013 23:24:44 com.apple.WindowServer[61] Tue May 7 23:24:44 LANDED-Recordss-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[61] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
07/05/2013 23:24:47 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.xprotectupdater[20]) Exited with exit code: 252
07/05/2013 23:24:48 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP IO Monitor
07/05/2013 23:24:48 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP Trap Monitor
07/05/2013 23:24:54 com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[119] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.versioncueCS4.monitor.plist
07/05/2013 23:24:54 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
07/05/2013 23:25:03 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[142]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 23:25:03 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.mrt.uiagent[141]) Exited with exit code: 255
07/05/2013 23:25:05 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] ([email protected]rvices[149]) Exited with exit code: 1
07/05/2013 23:25:08 SystemUIServer[122] It does not make sense to draw an image when [NSGraphicsContext currentContext] is nil. This is a programming error. Break on _NSWarnForDrawingImageWithNoCurrentContext to debug. This will be logged only once. This may break in the future.
07/05/2013 23:25:09 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (0x102200070.mach_init.VersionCueCS4monitor) Failed to check-in!
07/05/2013 23:25:10 MIDIServer[167] MIDIServer [167] starting; arch=x86_64
07/05/2013 23:25:11 MIDIServer[167] PlugIn EmagicUSBMIDIDriver.plugin -- /Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers/ does not contain a supported architecture.
07/05/2013 23:25:11 MIDIServer[167] MIDIServer relaunching because a 32-bit driver was found
07/05/2013 23:25:11 MIDIServer[167] MIDIServer [167] starting; arch=i386
07/05/2013 23:25:25 firefox[168] invalid drawable
07/05/2013 23:30:45 firefox[168] -deltaZ is deprecated for NSEventTypeMagnify. Please use -magnification.
07/05/2013 23:34:07 [0x0-0x15015].org.mozilla.firefox[168] NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down
07/05/2013 23:41:56 firefox[168] invalid drawable
07/05/2013 23:45:31 firefox[168] invalid drawable
07/05/2013 23:45:38 firefox[168] invalid drawable
07/05/2013 23:46:30 [0x0-0x15015].org.mozilla.firefox[168] NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down
07/05/2013 23:46:37 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent[144]) Exited: Killed
08/05/2013 07:08:30 com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***
08/05/2013 07:08:53 com.apple.WindowServer[60] Wed May 8 07:08:53 LANDED-Recordss-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[60] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
08/05/2013 07:08:57 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP IO Monitor
08/05/2013 07:08:57 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP Trap Monitor
08/05/2013 07:08:57 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.xprotectupdater[20]) Exited with exit code: 252
08/05/2013 17:56:12 com.apple.loginwindow[31] Wed May 8 17:56:12 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home loginwindow[31] <Warning>: CGSShutdownServerConnections: Detaching application from window server
08/05/2013 17:56:12 com.apple.loginwindow[31] Wed May 8 17:56:12 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home loginwindow[31] <Warning>: CGSDisplayServerShutdown: Detaching display subsystem from window server
08/05/2013 17:56:14 com.apple.loginwindow[31] Wed May 8 17:56:14 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home loginwindow[31] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
08/05/2013 17:56:14 com.apple.WindowServer[256] Wed May 8 17:56:14 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home WindowServer[256] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
08/05/2013 17:56:29 com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[272] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.versioncueCS4.monitor.plist
08/05/2013 17:56:29 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[270] (com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
08/05/2013 17:56:32 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[270] (com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[294]) Exited with exit code: 1
08/05/2013 17:56:33 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[270] (com.apple.mrt.uiagent[293]) Exited with exit code: 255
08/05/2013 17:56:34 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[270] (0x100500110.mach_init.VersionCueCS4monitor) Failed to check-in!
08/05/2013 17:56:35 MIDIServer[317] MIDIServer [317] starting; arch=x86_64
08/05/2013 17:56:35 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[270] ([email protected]rvices[301]) Exited with exit code: 1
08/05/2013 17:56:36 MIDIServer[317] PlugIn EmagicUSBMIDIDriver.plugin -- /Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers/ does not contain a supported architecture.
08/05/2013 17:56:36 MIDIServer[317] MIDIServer relaunching because a 32-bit driver was found
08/05/2013 17:56:36 MIDIServer[317] MIDIServer [317] starting; arch=i386
08/05/2013 17:57:10 firefox[328] invalid drawable
08/05/2013 18:00:14 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down
08/05/2013 18:09:53 firefox[328] invalid drawable
08/05/2013 18:10:47 com.apple.backupd-auto[371] Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - time machine destination not resolvable.
08/05/2013 18:45:14 Logic Pro[438] Attempt to load executable of a type that cannot be dynamically loaded for CFBundle 0x48bd450 </Users/landedrecords/Library/Application Support/Aspera Connect.app> (executable, not loaded)
08/05/2013 18:45:17 Logic Pro[438] typeForContentsOfURL:error: must be overridden for your application to support non-'file:' URLs.
08/05/2013 18:45:17 Logic Pro[438] Exception raised during posting of notification. Ignored. exception: 'typeForContentsOfURL:error: must be overridden for your application to support non-'file:' URLs.' invoked observer method: '*** -[CLgAppManager applicationDidFinishLaunching:]' observer: 0x282be30 notification name: 'NSApplicationDidFinishLaunchingNotification'
08/05/2013 19:10:25 SystemUIServer[275] It does not make sense to draw an image when [NSGraphicsContext currentContext] is nil. This is a programming error. Break on _NSWarnForDrawingImageWithNoCurrentContext to debug. This will be logged only once. This may break in the future.
08/05/2013 19:10:47 com.apple.backupd-auto[497] Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - time machine destination not resolvable.
08/05/2013 20:48:46 [0x0-0x5f05f].backupd-helper[541] Not starting Time Machine backup after wake - failed to resolve alias to backup volume
08/05/2013 20:51:52 [0x0-0x61061].backupd-helper[550] Not starting Time Machine backup after wake - failed to resolve alias to backup volume
08/05/2013 21:24:16 com.apple.backupd-auto[597] Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - time machine destination not resolvable.
08/05/2013 22:40:19 [0x0-0x73073].backupd-helper[673] Not starting Time Machine backup after wake - failed to resolve alias to backup volume
08/05/2013 22:51:13 com.apple.backupd-auto[699] Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - time machine destination not resolvable.
08/05/2013 23:05:26 [0x0-0x44044].com.apple.iTunes[348] Child: Can't write length for data
08/05/2013 23:05:26 [0x0-0x44044].com.apple.iTunes[348] Child: Couldn't write response, exiting...
08/05/2013 23:10:11 rcd[748] Error loading /Library/ScriptingAdditions/Adobe Unit Types.osax/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Unit Types: dlopen(/Library/ScriptingAdditions/Adobe Unit Types.osax/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Unit Types, 262): no suitable image found. Did find:
/Library/ScriptingAdditions/Adobe Unit Types.osax/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Unit Types: no matching architecture in universal wrapper
08/05/2013 23:10:11 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[270] rcd: OpenScripting.framework - scripting addition "/Library/ScriptingAdditions/Adobe Unit Types.osax" declares no loadable handlers.
08/05/2013 23:10:55 [0x0-0x44044].com.apple.iTunes[348] Parent: Error or timeout on select
08/05/2013 23:10:55 [0x0-0x44044].com.apple.iTunes[348] Child with pid 728 exited normally
08/05/2013 23:10:55 [0x0-0x44044].com.apple.iTunes[348] Child with pid 728 exited normally
08/05/2013 23:10:55 [0x0-0x44044].com.apple.iTunes[348] ATHostConnectionDestroy 0x1e45d780
08/05/2013 23:12:33 [0x0-0x44044].com.apple.iTunes[348] Parent: Error or timeout on select
08/05/2013 23:12:33 [0x0-0x44044].com.apple.iTunes[348] Child with pid 751 exited normally
08/05/2013 23:12:33 [0x0-0x44044].com.apple.iTunes[348] Child with pid 751 exited normally
08/05/2013 23:12:33 [0x0-0x44044].com.apple.iTunes[348] ATHostConnectionDestroy 0x3a3d7a0
08/05/2013 23:12:33 [0x0-0x44044].com.apple.iTunes[348] Version from driver for Certificates 1
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] Wed May 8 23:23:45 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home plugin-container[342] <Error>: unknown error code: invalid context
08/05/2013 23:23:45 [0x0-0x3d03d].org.mozilla.firefox[328] NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down
08/05/2013 23:23:46 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[270] ([0x0-0x80080].com.apple.Safari[768]) Exited: Killed
08/05/2013 23:23:46 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[270] ([0x0-0x75075].com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX[683]) Exited: Killed
08/05/2013 23:23:46 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[270] (0x100100db0.mach_init.rcd[748]) Exited: Killed
08/05/2013 23:23:46 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[270] (com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent[296]) Exited: Killed
08/05/2013 23:23:46 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[270] ([0x0-0x7e07e].com.apple.ImageCaptureExtension2[752]) Exited: Killed
08/05/2013 23:23:47 [0x0-0x35035].com.apple.iTunesHelper[312] Wed May 8 23:23:47 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home iTunesHelper[312] <Warning>: CGSShutdownServerConnections: Detaching application from window server
08/05/2013 23:23:47 com.apple.loginwindow[255] Wed May 8 23:23:47 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home loginwindow[255] <Warning>: CGSShutdownServerConnections: Detaching application from window server
08/05/2013 23:23:47 [0x0-0x35035].com.apple.iTunesHelper[312] Wed May 8 23:23:47 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home iTunesHelper[312] <Warning>: CGSDisplayServerShutdown: Detaching display subsystem from window server
08/05/2013 23:23:47 [0x0-0x7d07d].com.apple.PTPCamera[750] Wed May 8 23:23:47 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home PTPCamera[750] <Warning>: CGSShutdownServerConnections: Detaching application from window server
08/05/2013 23:23:47 [0x0-0x7d07d].com.apple.PTPCamera[750] Wed May 8 23:23:47 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home PTPCamera[750] <Warning>: CGSDisplayServerShutdown: Detaching display subsystem from window server
08/05/2013 23:23:47 com.apple.loginwindow[255] Wed May 8 23:23:47 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home loginwindow[255] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
08/05/2013 23:23:47 com.apple.loginwindow[255] Wed May 8 23:23:47 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home loginwindow[255] <Warning>: CGSDisplayServerShutdown: Detaching display subsystem from window server
08/05/2013 23:23:48 com.apple.WindowServer[788] Wed May 8 23:23:48 unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88.home WindowServer[788] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
09/05/2013 19:18:08 com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***
09/05/2013 19:18:34 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP IO Monitor
09/05/2013 19:18:34 com.apple.SystemStarter[23] Starting HP Trap Monitor
09/05/2013 19:18:38 com.apple.WindowServer[84] Thu May 9 19:18:38 LANDED-Recordss-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[84] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
09/05/2013 19:18:41 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.xprotectupdater[20]) Exited with exit code: 252
09/05/2013 19:18:54 com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[119] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.versioncueCS4.monitor.plist
09/05/2013 19:18:54 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
09/05/2013 19:18:59 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[142]) Exited with exit code: 1
09/05/2013 19:19:00 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (com.apple.mrt.uiagent[141]) Exited with exit code: 255
09/05/2013 19:19:01 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] (0x1002037a0.mach_init.VersionCueCS4monitor) Failed to check-in!
09/05/2013 19:19:01 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[117] ([email protected]rvices[149]) Exited with exit code: 1
09/05/2013 19:19:02 MIDIServer[164] MIDIServer [164] starting; arch=x86_64
09/05/2013 19:19:02 MIDIServer[164] PlugIn EmagicUSBMIDIDriver.plugin -- /Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers/ does not contain a supported architecture.
09/05/2013 19:19:02 MIDIServer[164] MIDIServer relaunching because a 32-bit driver was found
09/05/2013 19:19:03 MIDIServer[164] MIDIServer [164] starting; arch=i386
09/05/2013 19:19:11 firefox[168] invalid drawable
09/05/2013 19:19:19 firefox[168] invalid drawable
09/05/2013 19:19:45 firefox[168] invalid drawable
09/05/2013 19:27:00 firefox[168] -deltaZ is deprecated for NSEventTypeMagnify. Please use -magnification.
09/05/2013 22:25:42 [0x0-0x1e01e].backupd-helper[233] Not starting Time Machine backup after wake - failed to resolve alias to backup volume
09/05/2013 22:45:28 firefox[168] invalid drawable
09/05/2013 22:55:16 com.apple.backupd-auto[289] Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - time machine destination not resolvable.
09/05/2013 23:02:36 SystemUIServer[122] It does not make sense to draw an image when [NSGraphicsContext currentContext] is nil. This is a programming error. Break on _NSWarnForDrawingImageWithNoCurrentContext to debug. This will be logged only once. This may break in the future.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't see anything that jumps out at me that would be the problem.

It does look like you have Time Machine turned on but the backup device you selected isn't available.

Do you have also have a USB MIDI device?

Can you open /Applications/Utilities/Terminal and post the output from running the following two commands:

```
ls -l /Library/LaunchAgents/
ls -l ~/Library/LaunchAgents/
```


----------



## Hackney (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush,

Thanks for getting back to me. I really appreciate it.

Here is what came up -

Last login: Thu May 16 20:21:10 on console
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:~ landedrecords$ 
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:~ landedrecords$ ls -l /Library/LaunchAgents/
total 16
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel 591 19 May 2011 com.adobe.CS4ServiceManager.plist
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel 516 17 Jun 2011 com.rim.BBLaunchAgent.plist
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:~ landedrecords$ ls -l ~/Library/LaunchAgents/
total 32
-rw-r--r-- 1 landedrecords staff 922 18 May 2011 [email protected]rvices.Agent.plist
-rw-r--r-- 1 landedrecords staff 572 14 Apr 2011 com.apple.FTMonitor.plist
-rw-r--r-- 1 landedrecords staff 411 29 Mar 2011 com.apple.imagent.plist
-rw-r--r-- 1 landedrecords staff 447 29 Mar 2011 com.apple.marcoagent.plist
unknown-e4:ce:8f:0f:97:88:~ landedrecords$

I do have a midi device but never use it on this mac.

Cheers,

Hackney.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you check the following to see if maybe you have the Flashback virus: http://whatculture.com/technology/mac-flashback-virus-what-it-is-and-how-to-remove-it.php

*Edit: *Even easier, here is a simple tool to download and check for you: https://github.com/jils/FlashbackChecker/wiki


----------

